# Flashplayer für Iphone 3GS?



## Shibi (15. August 2009)

*Flashplayer für Iphone 3GS?*

Moin,

Ich hab mir gestern ein Iphone 3GS zugelegt und bin auch völlig begeistert von ihm. Aber ich wollte eigentlich auch gerne auf Tagesschau.de die Tagesschau anschauen können, da ich beim Bund leider keine Möglichkeit habe die Tagesschau zu sehen und ich doch gerne etwas vom Weltgeschehen mitbekommen würde. Das Problem ist, dass mir das Iphone sagt, dass ich den Adobe Flashplayer bräuchte. Ich werde dann auch auf die Adobe Seite weitergeleitet, aber dann heisst es, dass Safari diese Datei nicht laden kann.

Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen wie ich es hinbekomme, dass ich Flashfilme mit dem Iphone anshcauen kann.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## harl.e.kin (15. August 2009)

*AW: Flashplayer für Iphone 3GS?*

für flash ist derzeit noch ein jailbreak nötig das programm welches dann über cydia installiert werden muss nennt sich imobilecinema. angeblich abeitet adobe aber schon länger an einer flashlösung fürs iPhone aber obs kommt is die andere frage


----------



## ole88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Flashplayer für Iphone 3GS?*

oder du hohlst dir eine tv App die kostenlos ist und dann kannst auch fern schauen, allerdings oft mit 20min verschiebung


----------

